# BB shooters?



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm trying to find some info on BB shooters, but the search function won't allow me to search entries with less than 4 characters. Can anyone direct me to info on constructing and banding BB shooters?
-oldbattleaxe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Google search- bb shooter slingshot forum


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi oldbattleaxe....welcome to the forum. I have been doing exactly what you are asking about over the last 2 days. I spent 2 hours going through all of the band postings to find information on shooting bbs last night. I found several bands to try and after cutting them and tying them up...I found one that I like and one that I can live with...not as good as the first, but decent.

I like a 1/2" straight cut of Theraband Silver. The length will depend on your draw length. I would start with a 9" cut and build the bands from there. You can always shorten them if they are too long...and that goes for any set of bands till you find the length that works.

The next one is a 3/8" straight cut of Theraband Gold. It has a little more snap than I want so I'm getting some hand slap. I need to make a longer set and try again, but I haven't gotten that far yet.

There are a bunch of tapers that I haven't tried yet, and if you want those I can list them, but some I've already thrown away as they are so thin, that I don't think they will last very long.

I'm also going to try a 1/2" straight cut of Theraband Black, and a 3/4" cut of the blue and 3/4" cut of the green as I have those on hand.

Somewhere in between all that, is a combination that will work for you. Don't be afraid to experiment...that is part of the fun of slingshots. There is no right or wrong. What works for me might not work for you.

I hope this helps. If there is anything else I can do, just ask.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am a big fan of BB shooters since .177 bbs are sooooo inexpensive and easy to pack a load of them in a pocket when going out for a walk.

I found the perfect tubing for them, 1/8" amber latex tubing (which I import and repackage), which has a forgiving draw. The key is using a very skinny and light pouch. BB's are so light they do not tax bands or tubes nearly enough.

I have read some stuff about fishing pole rubber which is supposed to be nice as well.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I got a few shooters that are very accurate with .177


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the responses folks, you guys are so helpful! All I have now is TBG, but I'll be placing orders for other tubes and flats. -Oldbattleaxe


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> I am a big fan of BB shooters since .177 bbs are sooooo inexpensive and easy to pack a load of them in a pocket when going out for a walk.
> 
> I found the perfect tubing for them, 1/8" amber latex tubing (which I import and repackage), which has a forgiving draw. The key is using a very skinny and light pouch. BB's are so light they do not tax bands or tubes nearly enough.
> 
> I have read some stuff about fishing pole rubber which is supposed to be nice as well.


Funny you should mention the fishing pole elastic...I have some on the way. It is used for pole fishing...what we used to call cane pole fishing with out a reel in Europe. There are different sizes...the heaviest being 2.3mm. I've seen it used for 3/8" steel. I have some 2.1mm on the way and a contact that is getting me some others when available. I'll keep you posted on how they work.

Todd


----------



## troutokie (May 4, 2014)

Both GrayWolf and Metro have covered this well. The only tubing that comes close to Metro's is the 3/16" mustad sold for slinky style fishing. I really prefer metro's .125 amber after comparison. 3/8 straight TBG is decent for plinking as well as green latex golds gym bands in a 3/4-3/8 taper. Tex will make you some light bands as well, that will zip bb's at some serious velocity. If you were also asking about slingshots available, any one available will do. I have put bb bands of various styles on most of mine at times and they rarely get converted back. I really like a Pfs with bb's for just popping cans. Every now and then I throw a few 1/4" in the pouch for fun, but bb's just can't be beat!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you can even use some walmart #64 rubber bands. as an example heres a pic of what im currently using as a set up for a 28" -32" draw. hope it helps as a reference, its basically 3 per side . i also have another set up with 1/2" tbsilver and a homemade roo pouch.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Not that you don't already have enough to go with but I will add another band set that I really like. I have shot a lot with the dankung tubing, but came across some latex waste from Simple Shot.

.04 latex

10mm taper to 6mm

tie to tie 9 1/2 inches

32 inch draw

Why I like it; The .04 is a thicker band, thus, I like the way it has structure in straightening (untwisting) the bands, when using such narrow bands. Which is why the small tubing is nice as long as you don't get bad band slap.

Of course the dimensions are not a this is it, the only dimension, but it is great! I have some .03 of his latex "waste" that will be tried also.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Most frames can also be used with BB bands, even larger full size frames. However most guys seem to prefer smaller frames to match the smallish bands. The .177 BB projectile doesn't take a lot of band to get it going so it's easy to overband it and actually get less velocity than with properly matched bands. Light bands do well with a small light-weight pouch.

My current favourite BB band is 7/16" x 7" Tex latex (.030") or TBG, with a 2 1/4" x 1/2" pouch. With a 32" draw length this will give 250fps and enough power to zip through a pop can. Single 2040 tubes, with a very short pseudo taper, can be set to get over 230fps. In the past I have tried wider TB-Black with okay results but I like the narrow Gold.

I have a weakness for pinky-hole frames so I go with a small one for a BB Shooter (3" x 4 3/4"). PFSs are also a popular BB shooter frame.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I have good experience with single 2040. No (or little) hand slap. Also I use 18mm to 12mm TBG. It's good for BBs, but it can handle 7mm ammo as well.

I have always BBs and 7mm with me..


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, I'm loving the little BB shooter I made. My kids (15 & 17) can't keep their hands off of it. I used TBG, 'cause that's all I have right now, but I do plan on ordering assorted tubes and theraband flavors. I can't thank you guys enough for your informative responses!
I've started several other oak BB shooters, but I won't be able to band them until I buy a new blade for my cutter, It's so dull, I ruined the first several attempts. Again, thanks for all the help! I'll post pics if I can! -Oldbattleaxe


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Ok, I'm loving the little BB shooter I made. My kids (15 & 17) can't keep their hands off of it. I used TBG, 'cause that's all I have right now, but I do plan on ordering assorted tubes and theraband flavors. I can't thank you guys enough for your informative responses!
> I've started several other oak BB shooters, but I won't be able to band them until I buy a new blade for my cutter, It's so dull, I ruined the first several attempts. Again, thanks for all the help! I'll post pics if I can! -Oldbattleaxe


Maybe consider sharpening the cutter rather than buying new blades. The rotary cutters sharpen up better than new. I have used an Arkansas stone and also a diamond hone.


----------

